# Cute little peeps



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey those are Cozette's parrotlets, Oliver and Gemma!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought the woman's voice was familiar!!!! lol


----------

